# anyone heard of Endometrial Receptivity Assay? (ERA)



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got told by new consultant that IVI in Spain have finished a clinical trial of this thing which tests the genetic expression of the womb lining at implantation time.  

The test can apparently help people (like me!) with unexplained infertility, multiple implantation failures or miscarriages but who still make good-looking embryos.  Apparently it has good predictive power to confirm that some people's womb lining ain't ever going to get pregnant.

This is of great interest to me as I guess it would help us know whether to go for surrogacy (e.g. if womb is not good but embryos look OK) or try donor eggs (if womb is OK, maybe the problem is the embryos, even if they look good) etc etc.

I notice (from Dr. Google...)  they have a patent on a process, and there's a clinical trial just finishing, also it's just been licensed in India.

Does anyone know of this - has anyone had it, or know anything about it?  It seems pretty new!

Cheers 
S


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

Not sure if the test mentioned in this topic is similar?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294165.0


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks! It's a different one, but I didn't know there were so many out there!


----------

